# Bridge catwalk - anyone make their own?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm building a wood bridge and I'm considering adding a catwalk with railings. I know Garden Metal Models makes them but has anyone made their own?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have built wooden bridges with catwalks, but not in large-scale. Here is my 1:64 scale model of RGS Bridge 45-B at Ophir, CO.










I published an on-line article on my home page describing how I built the model that may give you some ideas. link to article


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Bob, nice site you got there 

Dave


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I made mine way back, but weather messed them up, then I was willing to buy GMM ones. very nice.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I agree with Dave, very nice info, especially on trestles! 

Marty, thanks for the lesson learned. I was thinking of using brass strip for the posts and brass rod for the railing (solder the rod to the strip) and then drill a hole in the strip near the base and attach the post using a brass hex lag screw into the wood. Do you think this would hold up? Or is this similar enough to what you tried and didn't hold up?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I see trouble with the strip and bending the railings over. Channel uprights would be stonger, even 90 degree angle would add strength. 

John


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point John, thanks.


----------

